# معلومات عامة غريبة جدا



## خاطى ونادم (21 يناير 2009)

*

حجم العيون لا يتغير منذ الولادة لكن حجمي الأنف والإذن لا يتوقفان عن النمو.



:: ترمش النساء تقريبا ضعف الرجل.



:: من الغريب والمدهش بان الصراصير بعد احتكاكها بالإنسان تسارعلى مخابئها من أجل تنظيف جسدها !!!



:: الإنسان هو المخلوق الوحيد الذي ينام على ظهره.



:: أول مالك لشركة مالبورو للسجائر مات مصاباً بسرطان الرئة



:: الخطوط الجوية الأمريكية وفرت مبلغ أربعين ألف دولار في عام 1987م عندما ألغت زيتونة واحدة من كل صحن سلطة يقدم لركاب الدرجة الأولى!!



:: معظم الغبار الموجود داخل المنازل تكون نتيجة بقايا الجلد الميت الذي يسقط من سكانها




:: ما بين 25إلى 33% من سكان العالم يعطسون عندما يتعرضون فجأة للضوء




:: كمية الدم الموجودة في جسم الرجل تفوق تلك الموجودة في جسم المرأة . ولا علاقة لذلك بالقدرة على الإحساس



:: كوكب الزهرة هو الكوكب الوحيد الذي يدور مع حركة عقارب الساعة




:: صوت البطة لا يسمع له صدى، ولم يكتشف سبب ذلك




:: التفاح - وليس الكافيين - هو المنبه الأقوى، لمساعدة الإنسان على الاستيقاظ في الصباح



:: لا يمكن طي أي ورقة من النصف أكثر من سبع مرات




:: حبات اللؤلؤ تذوب في الخل


:: جميع الدبب القطبية تستخدم اليد اليسرى




:: عين النعامة اكبر من دماغها​
منقوووووووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات عامة غريبة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

معلومات غريبه بالفعل

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع والمعلومات

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات عامة غريبة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

خاطى ونادم

معلومات غريبه عجيبة

شكراااا جزيلا" على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات عامة غريبة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

*ميرسى اووووووووووووووووووووى فعلا معلومات غريبه*


----------



## vemy (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات عامة غريبة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

وووااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوو        ايه الحاجات الغريبة دى....دا انتى شوية وتقولى ان القطط بيطلعلها جناحات ههههههههه شكراااااااا يا عسول على الحاجات الغريبة دى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات عامة غريبة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

*معلومات جديده

شكرا خاطى ونادم

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 يناير 2009)

ميرسىىىىىىىى يا كوكو على المرور

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 يناير 2009)

ميرسىىىىىىىى يا كليم على المرور

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 يناير 2009)

ميرسىىىىىىىى يا م سويتى يا حبيبتى على المرور

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تصدقى صح ممكن يا فيمى حد عارف
شكراااااااااااااااااا يا قمر على المرور 
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 يناير 2009)

ميرسىىىىىىىىىى يا مايكل على المرور
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## ناوناو (25 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
معلومات غريبة بالفعل ودي أول مرة أعرفها
أنا استفدت كتير من معلومة التفاح هاحتاجها كتير لأني باصحي بدري كل يوم
بس نفسي أعر ف ليه البطة مالهاش صدي صوت


----------



## خاطى ونادم (1 فبراير 2009)

مش عارفة صدقنى يا ناو ناو اية السبب
بس انا زى زيك بالنسبالى  كانت معلومات غريبة جدا كمان
ميرسى لمرورك اخى 
وربنا يباركك ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (1 فبراير 2009)

فعلا معلومات غريبة جداااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (1 فبراير 2009)

شكراا علي المعلومات الجميله


----------



## sosana (1 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي اوووووووووووي يا خاطي على المعلومات الجميلة و الغريبة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (2 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى يا ملكة على الرد الجميل دا
ربنا يباركك اختى ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (2 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى يا ابن المصلوب على المشاركة الحلوة دى
ربنا يباركك اخى ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (2 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى يا سوسنة
شكرا لمرورك
ربنا يباركك يا قمر ​


----------



## john2 (3 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا لك هذا الموضوع رائع*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (7 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا جون
ربنا يباركك اخى ​


----------



## God _ servant (7 فبراير 2009)

معلومات جميييله وغريبه 
شكرا


----------



## خاطى ونادم (16 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى يا جون
شكرا لمرورك اخى
ربنا يباركك اخى ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا خادم الرب على مرورك
ربنا يباركك اخى ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2009)

*ميرررررسى  على المعلومات الجميلة وربنا يباركك
ينقل للقسم العلمى*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (21 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى يا دونا يا حبيبتى على المرور الجميل دا
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## SALVATION (23 فبراير 2009)

_شكرا كتيير خاطى ونادم لمعلوماتك

مشكوره كتييييييييييير_


----------



## خاطى ونادم (7 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا تونى على مرورك
ربنا يباركك اخى ويبارك خدمتك يا رب​


----------



## GogoRagheb (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليكى للمعلومات​


----------



## monygirl (7 مارس 2009)

_معلومات غريبة جدا اول مرة اسمعها_
_شكرا ليك خاطى ونادم علىالمعلومات 

_


----------



## وليم تل (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا خاطى ونادم
على المعلومات الجميلة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا لمرورك يا جوجو
ربنا يباركك اخى ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 مارس 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك يا مونى
ربنا يباركك اختى ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا وليم
ربنا يباركك اخى ​


----------



## جيلان (14 مارس 2009)

> :: الخطوط الجوية الأمريكية وفرت مبلغ أربعين ألف دولار في عام 1987م عندما ألغت زيتونة واحدة من كل صحن سلطة يقدم لركاب الدرجة الأولى!!



*عجبتنى اوى دى 
فكرة زكية لو يتم تطبيقها فى مجالات كتيرة
ميرسى يا قمر ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 مارس 2009)

اها معاكى حق ممكن توفر كتير علينا 
ربنا يباركك حبيتى
وميرسى لمرورك​


----------

